# Not sure if it's Whole Home or iPad issue



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a HD DVR hardwired into my router (right behind the TV) and I had no problem with the iPad app. It would see the single DVR and I could control it without problem. On Friday I had Whole Home installed along with the CCK. Whole Home works great. All receivers and DVR's are showing connected and they're working as promised. Problem is the one DVR that I would like iPad control for isn't available. It shows on my list when I go to settings but doesn't have a Rec. ID except ....0000. I've tried to enter the IP address manually but it only goes to "Searching For Receiver" and that's it. 

Like I said that's the one on the whole list I want to control and I can't get it added. Any suggestions?


Oh and edit* On all the other receivers/DVR's in the system info. under Network is says Connected but on the one DVR that I'm having trouble with it shows Coax Connected (it's a HR24-100 BTW)


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

crawdad62 said:


> I had a HD DVR hardwired into my router (right behind the TV) and I had no problem with the iPad app. It would see the single DVR and I could control it without problem. On Friday I had Whole Home installed along with the CCK. Whole Home works great. All receivers and DVR's are showing connected and they're working as promised. Problem is the one DVR that I would like iPad control for isn't available. It shows on my list when I go to settings but doesn't have a Rec. ID except ....0000. I've tried to enter the IP address manually but it only goes to "Searching For Receiver" and that's it.
> 
> Like I said that's the one on the whole list I want to control and I can't get it added. Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh and edit* On all the other receivers/DVR's in the system info. under Network is says Connected but on the one DVR that I'm having trouble with it shows Coax Connected (it's a HR24-100 BTW)


Can you list the IP addresses for each of your receivers. Most likely the DVR in question is on a diferent subnet. Also check to see if the HR24 has an ethernet cable plugged in.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bedroom 1 10.0.1.22
Bedroom 2 10.0.1.21
Master BR 10.0.1.9

The Family RM DVR is the one in question. Network setup shows the IP as 10.0.1.20 which is the new HR24-100

There's no ethernet plugged into the HR24. When the installer came I told him I had two coaxial cables running to each DVR I had in the previous install and he said good I'll use one for the CCK. So how it's set up is the HR24 only has a coax coming to it. The CCK has the other coax that was used previously and the ethernet cable off the CCK goes into the router which is behind the TV.


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

Have you checked this:
Settings>Whole Home>External Device>External Access. Should be set to allow.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

phoneman06 said:


> Have you checked this:
> Settings>Whole Home>External Device>External Access. Should be set to allow.


Yep. That's the first thing I checked because the iPad app even asks if the setting are correct. The weird thing is if I go to the HR's setting and block access the iPad app actually finds it but won't allow access since it's blocked. Allowing it just brings it back to "Searching For Receiver."


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If all receivers are seeing one another, and you have VOD on the DVRs, I'd simply try a reset via Menu on the bolshy DVR, and reboot the iPad before trying to connect again. 

Good luck!


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah I'll probably just leave well enough alone. Everything else is working well. If it were any other of the boxes I wouldn't even care.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

When was the ethernet cable unplugged from the HR24 that is causing the problem or was an ethernet cable ever plugged into it?

- Merg


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

The Merg said:


> When was the ethernet cable unplugged from the HR24 that is causing the problem or was an ethernet cable ever plugged into it?
> 
> - Merg


The installer never plugged the Ethernet into the HR24. The Ethernet from the DECA goes to the router. And the coax goes back to the switch. The MRV works great as does the iPad app with the exception of excluding the HR24 being available.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Uninstall the DirecTV I pad app and download it again. Let it find your configuration settings as they are now.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've done that too. A couple of times. I even deleted it from the iPad then from iTunes and synced just to be sure it was gone. Weirdest thing. It's just this one DVR, everything else is seen and available. It's frustrating because it's the only I want to control via the app and it's the only one I can't.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you tried reauthorizing that DVR using the tool on the D website?


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

TDK1044 said:


> Have you tried reauthorizing that DVR using the tool on the D website?


No that one I haven't tried. I'll check that out.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

crawdad62 said:


> No that one I haven't tried. I'll check that out.


Help......Tools.....Reauthorize your Receiver.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is the receiver id of all zero's.
You will need to call the 1-800 number and ask the csr to update the details for that receiver.

Model
Serial
Access Card
Receiver Id


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

TDK1044 said:


> Help......Tools.....Reauthorize your Receiver.


Okay I gave that a shot. Unfortunately it didn't help.



Earl Bonovich said:


> It is the receiver id of all zero's.
> You will need to call the 1-800 number and ask the csr to update the details for that receiver.
> 
> Model
> ...


Well on D* website it shows the RID it just doesn't show it on the iPad app.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

crawdad62 said:


> Okay I gave that a shot. Unfortunately it didn't help. Well on D* website it shows the RID it just doesn't show it on the iPad app.


PM me your DIRECTV.COM Login and your Account Number (no password).
I can send it to the right people to correct that.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks Earl


----------

